# PC zusammenstellung...



## Fanguro (12. November 2004)

*hallo,* also ich will mir jetzt nen neuen pc um die 600€ rum kaufen. Ich möchte ihn selber zusammen bauen da ich eh die meisten sachen wie gehäuse, netzteil, cd-rom usw usw schon habe. Mir geht es lediglich um 5 dinge auf die ich aber auch *sehr großen wert* lege das sie gut *kompatiebel* miteinander sind, und das ganze System stabil läuft

*Mainboard:* Asus K8N-E Deluxe ca 90€
*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon 64 3000+ NewCastle  ca 150€
*Grafikkarte:* MSI RX9800Pro-TD128 ca 200€ 
*Arbeitsspeicher:  * 512 DDR Marke: (?) ca 80€
*Festplatte:* 60-80GB (warum? steht unten)?

Jetzt die Fragen an euch:
*1.* Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da ich nicht auf dem neusten stand der dinge bin. Ich wäre bereit bis zu 300€ auszugeben. Dafür möchte ich aber auch wirklich *sehr gute* 3D-Leistung. Lüftergeräusche stören mich weniger... Andere Vorschläge für Graka? "Grafikkarte"

*2.* Welchen Arbeitsspeicher solle ich wählen? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall das die ganzen komonenten gut zusammenpassen. Und da habe ich speziell mit Mainboard+Arbeitsspeicher schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht hat ja einer das Mainboard und kann mir ne empfehlung geben !? "Arbeitsspeicher"

*3. *Die Festplatte sollte nicht umbedingt riesig sein (dafür habe ich andere pcs.....) Sie sollte jedoch *sehr schnell sein!* Darauf lege ich sehr wert. Aber da fällt mir so garnix ein... "Festplatte"

*4. *Vielleicht habt ihr ja sonst noch irgendwelche Tips !? (Bei dem Prozessor bleibe ich jetzt nach längerem Grübeln)

Freu mich auf eure Meinung!


----------



## Moleman (12. November 2004)

Hi,
hol die irgendeine High End Nvidia Grafikkarte die reichen Jahrelang ohne alt zu werden.
Speicher hab ich keine ahnung von ich hab diesen billigen Kingston reicht mir persönlich aber und Festplatte würd ich dir ne Samsung Spinpoint empfehlen ehct shcnell und billig die Dinger  

ciao
Mole


----------



## Fanguro (12. November 2004)

und wie stehts mit der?
*MSI GeForceFX 5900 XT *


----------



## KristophS (12. November 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=MSI+GeForceFX+5900+XT&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
Dort findest du wohl die differnziertesten Antworten, wo gibt .


----------



## Fanguro (12. November 2004)

KristophS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=MSI+GeForceFX+5900+XT&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
> Dort findest du wohl die differnziertesten Antworten, wo gibt .


Dann empfehle mir doch eine....


----------



## digiTAL (12. November 2004)

hi,

wenn du ne schnelle festplatte brauchst dann nimm eine s-ata festplatte 80gb mit 10.000 U/min haben dann nen festplattenzugriff von 5ms.
sind aber leider nicht ganz billig ca. um die 150€

ram würde ich von infineon oder kingston nehemen.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Ranbert (12. November 2004)

Du könntest Dir auch zwei schnelle 40 GB Platten kaufen, und mittels Raidfunktion deines Boards zu einen Stripeset kombinieren...Damit lässt sich der Datendurchsatz dann auch um ca 70% im Vergleich zu einer einzelnen Platte erhöhen!


----------



## Fanguro (12. November 2004)

danke für die tips.
Doch mit der Grafikkarte komme ich einfach zu keinem ergebnis!


----------



## Fanguro (12. November 2004)

keiner nen Rat?


----------



## digiTAL (13. November 2004)

*@ Fanguro*

was brauchst du für ne graka, was willst du alles am pc machen? soll es eine high end oder eher ne mittelklasse graka sein? es muss ja auch dein ansprüchen genügen, wieviel würdest du maximal für ne graka ausgeben?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Fanguro (13. November 2004)

high end klingt gut 
Die Grafikkarte soll überwiegend für Spiele verwendet werden. Also ein reiner Zocker Pc. Und ich habe auch keine lust mir jeden monat ne neue zu kaufen, also sollte sie schon ein bisserl halten.
was ich ausgeben will... hmm. Ich kanns dir echt nicht sagen. Über 400€ geht garnix, das isses mir nicht wert. 250€ wäre so meine vorstellung.


----------



## KristophS (13. November 2004)

@Fanguror:
Schau mal in meinem Link war auch ein CHIP Test zu Grafikkarten der neusten Generation dabei, vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen, ich habe den Test lediglich überflogen: http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikelunterseite_11368003.html?tid1=14941&tid2=24816
Oder hier: http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_11367977.html?tid1=14941&tid2=24816
Wenn ich jetzt hier anfange zu erzählen, denke ich ist es recht subjektiv..


----------



## digiTAL (13. November 2004)

die geforce fx 5900 sieht ganz gut aus mit 230€, wäre vielleicht nen kauf wert.


----------



## Fanguro (13. November 2004)

ja die klingt echt gut


----------



## Fanguro (26. November 2004)

guckt mal:
http://www.xipes.de/Unbenannt.bmp
kann ich das so jetzt bestellen oder hat wer einwände?


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. November 2004)

Ich hätte ein Einwand: steig gleich auf PCI Express um, ich denke, dass Es zukunftssicherer ist als AGP

Und nochwas: Die Preise, die du da aufgelistet hat (alternate?) sind zu hoch, kannst 100€+ sparen, wenn du gezielt nach Preisen suchst.


----------



## Cheese (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

also ich bin im Moment auch dabei, mir ein neues Innenleben zu besorgen....

Schau einfach mal auf http://www.mindfactory.de, da werd ich einkaufen.... Die haben von Leadtek eine Graka drinnen, GForce 6800 mit 128MB Speicher(256 bit Interface) und 12 Pixelpipelines, die finde ich persönlich ned schlecht und kostet 255€.... Vor allem würde ich dir auch bei dem Board einen GForce empfehlen, mit ATI hab ich auf Asus-Boards schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....

Bei den Festplatten würde ich dir auch ein Raid empfehlen, läuft bei mir zu Hause auch recht gut und schnell... Und ist billiger, als irgendeine teure Platte!

Board und CPU sind Ok!


----------



## rebbi (30. November 2004)

Also ich hab auch vor aufzurüsten. Im genauen wären das:

- Asus A8V Deluxe Wireless Edit. Sockel939
- AMD Athlon64 3200+ 2.0GHz Boxed S 939 Wi
- 2 mal 512MB DDRRAM Corsair VS PC400 CL2,5
- Cooler CPU Zalman CNPS 7000B-ALCU 3000
- Netzteil Tagan TG380-U01 PFC 
- DVR IDE LiteOn SOHW-1633S bulk beige

Gesamtkosten: So zwischen 550 und 620€

Eure Meinungen dazu? ^^

Grafikkarte hab ich ne Radeon 9800 Pro. Aufrüsten auf PCI-E kommt daher eigentlich nicht in Frage, hab die erst vor paar Monaten gekauft (kurz nachm Preissturz halt ^^)

mfG rebbi


----------



## rebbi (2. Dezember 2004)

Hmn, bin jetz ins grübeln gekommen ob nicht doch n P4 besser wäre, preislich unterscheidet sich AMD und Intel ja auch fast nicht mehr ... 

Und statt dem LiteOn hab ich nun n NEC-Brenner auf der Einkaufsliste. 

Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen, speziell Mainboard/CPU/Ram-Kombinationen?

mfG rebbi


----------

